# Ladies: Romantic or Silly? Please help...



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

Ladies

I am planning on recreating the scene in Jack Vettrian's "The Singing Butler" with my wife. Her family has a beach home that we frequent and I am sure I can get her brother and his wife to play the other parts, I want my wife and I to recreate by playing the leads and having a photo taken of us by a professional photgrapher.

It is her favorite painting - we have a large print in our home.

Is this romantic or stupid? 

Here is a link to the artwork if you are unfamiliar:

The Singing Butler Print by Jack Vettriano at Art.com


----------



## strawberry (Jun 21, 2010)

awwwwww....i think its romantic.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I think it's a great idea, and very romatic.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Wonderfully romantic idea.

Logistically? Poses some un-romantic challenges. You going for the red dress and all?

It has a much higher romance factor than were you to try and recreate say ... Dogs Playing Poker


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Wonderfully romantic idea.
> 
> Logistically? Poses some un-romantic challenges. You going for the red dress and all?
> 
> It has a much higher romance factor than were you to try and recreate say ... Dogs Playing Poker


Yes, red dress and all. And I want it to be a complete surprise. I know that it will be a challenge lostically...

But, these are kind of things that drive me. Maybe I am kinda crazy


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

aw, thats cute


----------



## LadyOfTheHouse (Jul 9, 2010)

i think it's charming. bottom-line: will your wife love it? romantic often IS silly. enjoy!


----------

